# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Your top 5 current Emmerdale characters?

## Chris_2k11

I think I would say

1. Charity - loved her return
2. Chas
3. Diane
4. Faye
5. Laurel

----------


## tammyy2j

Cain
Charity
Belle
Diane 
Jimmy and Nicola - i love them together

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jimmy and Nicola - i love them together


Nicola's actually grown on me quite a bit since she got with Jimmy and had the baby, I don't mind her as much now.

----------


## Katy

Charity
Debbie
Barton Father, is it John 
Cain 
ELi

----------


## Perdita

Yep, Pa Barton is John and I think he is hot too  :Big Grin: 


My 5 are:


John
Charity
Chas
Diane
Maisie

----------


## Rach33

Cain
John
Debbie
Belle
Charity

----------


## alan45

In no particular order

Faye
Laurel
Maisie
Diane
Eric

Worst 5

Nathan
Ryan
David
The Barton Family
Aaron

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Chas
Belle
Nicola
Diane 
The Dingle Dog

----------


## kayliee94

aaron
paddy
doug
marlon
victoria

----------


## dormouse10

Natasha
Aaron
Nicola
Maisie
Diane

----------


## Perdita

> Chas
> Belle
> Nicola
> Diane 
> *The Dingle Dog*


Which one, Alfie the lurcher or Titch, the little white and black one?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liberty C

Aaron - over the last few months has really evolved as an actor... The scenes with Dominic Brunt aka Paddy in the whole coming out story was some of the best character driven drama i've seen in a very long time. 
Cain - has given the character depth, he's not the archetypal two dimensional soap villian
Charity - her return was great, and she has really injected some serious energy back into the show...
Chas - feisty 
Paddy - great comic timing...

----------


## lizann

Best 

Cain
Charity
Diane
Val
Eric

Worst

Maisie
Katie
Leyla
Nathan
Victoria

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like Leyla!

----------


## lizann

> I like Leyla!


I hate her

----------


## samandkai

in no particular order 
paddy
aaron
laurel
marlon
i think edna is quite funny sumtyms

----------

